# SW Michigan, Northern Ohio and Northern Indiana



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Next Saturday in Michigan.


http://www.sembabees.org/nonnavpages/beeschool.html

Suppliers will be presant as will other ventors. Meet and talk with other people with a like minded love of honey bees.

Some of the small classes ar ehow to make your own wooden wear, *From hive to Jar honey harvesting, How to do removals and catch swarms (not done evey year) How to raise your own queens*

contact Roger Sutherland per the link for more information.

Kare won the hive raffle in 2004. Complete hive with bees from Dadant. 

 Al


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun  I think our is coming up pretty soon...must check

and now an a TOTALLY OT thing...Al, how is "kare" pronounced? like "car"? "carA"? "care"? I keep seeing it and am totally baffled.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Karen equals Kare pronounced care.
Yesterday it was several choice words instead.

Had a fit cause the 10 pound bags of sugar would not fit the pot with water.
Do half I tell her.

Had a fit cause the sugar had gotten hard over the winter.
Use a sharp knife I tell her. 

Leaves to many lumps so it is hard to get it all disalvoed.
I take all the sugar out side cut the bags open and use the sledge to pound it into a fine powder. 
NOW just make the syrup so I can get it on.
I swear some times she really trys hard to make stuff a bigger problem than it is.

 Al


----------

